# a weekend of cleaning



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i decided it was time to give the TT a good clean. went out and bought a load of new polish wax etc. i used clay for the first time and couldnt belive how well it worked. i finished saturday after about 4 hours of cleaning to wake up today still not happy so i went and bought some autosol. polished my exhausts and my competition alloys. there not in the best of shape but polishing them did them the world of good. cant say the same thing for my poor fingers.

i havent really posted any pics of my car so thought id show you what she looks like, and what she looks like before all the mods start. i have plans just not enough money yet to do it. symetrical lights are first on the list and will hopefully be done next weekend.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks great! love the polished alloys. That combo is very rare in the US with the baseball interior and the nimbus gray exterior.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nimbus base ball and comps [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

nice!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Must admit..when I first saw the TT in Nimbus Grey, gotta say I didn't like it.. 

BUT..

The more I see it the more I am liking it ... 

Lovely car..and the Baseball trim suits it really well.. 8)

Let the modding begin :wink:


----------



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks very clean, good job on the exhausts as well mate,

but i must say your front tyres look very flat in those pics

oh and back to black on those tyre walls would set them off a treat, and wd40 would bring the tyre wells back to a nice black finsh too


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

zach225 said:


> looks very clean, good job on the exhausts as well mate,
> 
> but i must say your front tyres look very flat in those pics
> 
> oh and back to black on those tyre walls would set them off a treat, and wd40 would bring the tyre wells back to a nice black finsh too


yes the tyre does look flat in that pic but thats just because the grass is so long lol :roll: never thought about cleaning the inner arches now you have pointed it out i want to go and clean them...... lol may do that 2moro if its light when i get home tommorow.

as for modding i do have the bug. i lowered the headrests while i was doing it to was going to wak my airbox but didnt have a long 10mm socket. the symetrical lights will be going on very soon so ill put a pic up of when thats done. im planning on smoothing the rear. smooth bumper get rid of the spoiler the aerial and the high brake light. just need to save a bit more and then book her in.

the only thing i dont like about the comps is that there 17's. if only they made them in 18's. need to space them out at the back to was waiting for some spacers but they never arrived and havent got round to sorting them out. i have slight corrosion on the wheels and dont know how to get rid of it its like brake dust but doesnt come off. any ideas?? i was just using them as winter wheels tho.

Matt


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

very nice mate, love the colour will look spot on with the mods you have planned.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

get my tax rebate next month...... lol role on the mods!!


----------

